
VMware Sells Zimbra Amid Shift in Strategy - uladzislau
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/07/15/vmware-sells-zimbra-amid-shift-in-strategy/
======
jasonjei
We at Levion use Zimbra. It's not a bad mail system and I wish it were a tad
bit more lightweight, but it has served us well. Of course, we have Zimbra
running in its own ESX.

------
gcb0
used it as well before it was sold to vmware. it was pretty slick. we could
use it instead of the exchange+outlook combo.

having that as an alternative, zimbra WAS lightweight. and pretty capable.

